# Samsung Galaxy S3 Plus easy Ubuntu install with aircrack-ng and reavers



## cjen1987 (Jan 4, 2013)

*
[background=rgb(0, 51, 0)]*Dont forget "sudo su" for root and password: ubuntu [/background]

[background=rgb(0, 51, 0)]Ubuntu 12.04 v2 Go here for download and how to install: [/background]*​*http://z4cellforums....12-04?page=last

[background=rgb(0, 51, 0)]_______________
Change logs:
_______________

Added:
QBittorrent
Aircrack-ng
Wicd (When booted ignore errors. Just needed to get airmon-ng to find the wireless card)
build-essential
libssl-dev
Reaver 1.4 (wps cracker)
libpcap-dev
sqlite3
libsqlite3-dev
libpcap0.8-dev
Subversion

After you install and get Ubuntu running type these commands:

sudo su (enter)
password: ubuntu (enter)
apt-get install tcpdump (enter)

I forgot to add that into the update.

I still cant get the 'Galaxy S3 into monitoring mode but this is a big step up. Note you can use this same Img and setup on other android devices. Just note you will have to get your own drivers for your own wireless cards or get a external micro usb to 5 pin female usb+wireless card.

I will update if I come into anything.[/background]*​


----------

